# Fort Lauderdale 24 Oct 09



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

<P align=left>We went out of Fort Lauderdale at 0600 it was 2-4 and blowing hard. We ran off 2-3 miles got into 250ft-300ft of water and put out the spread. We had agreed that if we did not get a knockdown within the first hour we would pull lines and run off 15-20 miles. As we were pulling the lines in we noticed a floating plastic milk create in the water. Next thing you know, FISH ON! Out of nowhere every damn boat in South Florida was up our ass! To the point of their spread being 5 feet from our boat. TOTAL BULLSHIT! We pulled all the fish totalling 12 with the biggest being a bull about 12-14lbs. The other boats didnt get crap so we were pretty happy about that. 0837 and we had the cooler loaded as you can see below. The guys wanted a fish for smoked fish dip for a little pregame snack for Sunday, we went into 30-40ft of water and trolled for a Mac. Got a mac and back in we went. Awesome day!<P align=left>







<P align=left><P align=left>


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

:clap:bowdown nice catch


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice cooler of dolphin. Is any one catching any sails down there now? Gene


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, while we were out we heard over the radio that a few boatswere hooking up with sails in close.I got a buddy thats going out of Miami tommorow andhe is planning on targeting sails. Will keep you updated.


----------

